

Improving the Cappuccino Theme System - klaaspieter
http://www.annema.me/blog/post/improving-the-cappuccino-theme-system

======
alexyoung
I think using JavaScript to parse CSS is a great solution to this. Even as a
developer I find theming with CSS easier than Objective-C-style code.

~~~
sjs
The fluid nature of HTML is fantastic as well. Insert a div and the other
stuff moves to make way for the new element. Remove it and things pop back.
That sort of thing is a major PITA with standard Cocoa views.

